# Suche Tutorial für Jasper Report - speziell iReport



## Quaxli (6. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorials für iReports (möglichst für umsonst). Ich habe schon fröhlich gegoogelt, aber nicht so recht was gefunden.


----------



## The_S (6. Mai 2009)

Falls du nichts finden solltest, empfehle ich dir die Bücher "The Definitive Guide to iReport" und "The Definitive Guide to JasperReports" von apress.

Wobei ich jeden bemitleide, der sich damit auseinander setzten muss - ich halte nicht viel davon und man kann mir doch jeden Arbeitstag mit den Worten "Hey, wir bräuchten mal wieder nen Report ..." verderben.


----------



## Quaxli (6. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Ersteres habe ich schon gefunden, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es frei herunterladbar ist. Ich habe zwar einige Links gefunden, die sehen aber nicht sonderlich legal aus. 
Ansonsten sieht das Dingens nicht sehr spaßig aus. Ich habe schon ein bischen mit rumgespielt, aber leider ist es in weiten Zügen nicht sehr intuitiv ;(


----------



## neonfly (6. Mai 2009)

[IRONIE]
Ich freu mich auf der Arbeit auch immer mit iReport arbeiten zu dürfen.
[/IRONIE]

An *gute* Anleitungen (und da würde ich Wert darauf legen bei dieser Software) kommt man zumindest legal nicht dran.

Die Software an sich ist zwar kostenlos, aber die Entwickler holen sich ihr Geld über Beratungen und Schulungen. Auf der Arbeit habe ich eine passwort geschützte Anleitung der Entwickler selbst, aber diese darf ich nicht weiter geben.

Kannst die Jungs und Mädels auch einfach mal anschreiben, was die nette PDF denn kosten soll, hilfreich ist sie.

Alternativ einen Berater für 2 Tage buchen. :lol:

edit: Bin mir nicht sicher, ob "The S" und ich die gleiche PDF meinen, vergleiche ich morgen auf der Arbeit und melde mich wieder, vielleicht kann ich auch einen Preis in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## The_S (7. Mai 2009)

Ich meine ein Buch, keine PDF


----------



## Quaxli (7. Mai 2009)

Das Buch gibt's bei Amazon für ca. 33 Tacken. Die eine Bewertung, die es hat, ist aber nicht gut. Na ja, mal sehen, 33 € wird meine Firma auch in diesen schlechten Zeiten hoffentlich noch ausgeben können. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## neonfly (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das offizielle Handbuch von JasperSoft V1.2.1


----------



## Quaxli (7. Mai 2009)

Das geht aber vermutlich nicht auf iReports ein, oder? :rtfm:


----------



## neonfly (7. Mai 2009)

Doch.

iReport User Manual
Copyright 2004-2006 JasperSoft Corporation


----------

